# ECC and SRRV



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am 99.9% sure that as an SRRV holder I don't need an ECC (exit clearance certificate) to depart even after a more than 6 month stay.

However I cannot find a definitive statement on an official web site to that effect. I have found it on several informational pages that people have , it is on some forums and there are numerous references to some guy who checked with an official and it is confirmed but no actual BI or PRA "official" web site that actually states that fact. 

Everything says that you need an ACR card to get a ECC but since SRRV is ACR exempt it follows that we don't need one but I'd like to have something to back that up for going through teh airport since I've been here more than 6 months.

Anyone have an official link?

Anyone have any experience being asked for it when exiting? If the BI people at the airport are all generally aware of the non-requirement than it should not be an issue.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Exit Clearance or ECC A or B*



Manitoba said:


> I am 99.9% sure that as an SRRV holder I don't need an ECC (exit clearance certificate) to depart even after a more than 6 month stay.
> 
> However I cannot find a definitive statement on an official web site to that effect. I have found it on several informational pages that people have , it is on some forums and there are numerous references to some guy who checked with an official and it is confirmed but no actual BI or PRA "official" web site that actually states that fact.
> 
> ...



Here's the new PRA website https://pra.gov.ph/ Things may have changed it appears here's another link for contacting PBI https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following list the benefits which includes multiple exit/entrance. If here for over a year Travel Tax is required.

https://pra.gov.ph/srrv/#benefits

Chuck


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*ECC re SRRV*



Manitoba said:


> I am 99.9% sure that as an SRRV holder I don't need an ECC (exit clearance certificate) to depart even after a more than 6 month stay. However I cannot find a definitive statement on an official web site to that effect. I have found it on several informational pages that people have , it is on some forums and there are numerous references to some guy who checked with an official and it is confirmed but no actual BI or PRA "official" web site that actually states that fact...


Manitoba, I have a signed, 3-page letter from a PRA official dated 12 September 2014, which clearly states that one of the benefits of the SRRV is exemption from Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC). Here’s an extract:

_The Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) is a government-owned and controlled corporation mandated to attract foreign nationals and former Filipino citizens to make the Philippines their second home or retirement destination. PRA’s core product is the Special Resident Retiree’s Visa (SRRV) – a special non-immigrant, multiple-entry, indefinite-stay visa which allows holders to stay in the Philippines for as long as they wish to stay in the Philippines without giving up their citizenship. Other benefits include:

1. Multiple Entry Privileges
•	They may come in and go out of the country anytime

2. *Exempted from the following:*
•	Philippine Bureau of Immigration Annual Certificate of Registration (ACR) / I-Card:
•	Alien Registration (AR);
•	Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC);
•	Re-entry Permit (RP); and
•	Special Return Certificate (SRC).
•	Customs Duties and Taxes for the importation of household goods and personal effects up to US$7,000.00;
•	Tax from pension and annuities;
•	Travel tax, if stay in the country is less than one year from the last entry date; 
•	Student Visa/Special Study Permit for children-dependent; and
•	Purchasing of Return Ticket.

3. Access to Greet and Assist Program at the NAIA, Cebu and Davao Airports

4. Free subscription of the PRN (PRA Newsletter)_

The PRA official sent the letter to me as an e-mail attachment. Unfortunately, therefore, it is *not* printed on an official PRA letterhead, although it does show the official’s name and as mentioned earlier, it is signed. I appreciate that this is similar to the 'informational pages' to which you refer and therefore not quite what you’re looking for. Still, if you think the letter may be of use and would like a copy, let me know.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears that the PBI and PRA are two different government agencies because if you look on the PBI website there's nothing listed about SRRV it's only addressed on the PRA website, but when you enter and exit you use the Philippine Bureau of Immigration agents, so sort of left vague. 

Indefinite stay with multiple-entry/exit privileges so? Now I understand why Manitoba has a question because there's nothing in writing on the PRA website to back this up so they'll still want to make records check right there at the airport, so similar to a 13a Permanent Resident, if an SRRV holder has to check with the PBI at the airport as one of his stops then it's gonna be the ECC-B.

I left on a 13a and I was exactly day to day one year later and they got me for 3000 peso's tax for staying a full year at the PBI airport office, just after the airport tax booth, I couldn't pay my airport tax tell I settled first with PBI what a hassle and I didn't have pesos so I had to convert my dollars to pesos so maybe it's a good idea Manitoba to have at least 5,000 pesos on you or else you'll be looking for a money changer if things don't go smoothly.

These kinds of things only happen to me so I'm pretty sure everything will go smoothly for just about everyone else.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have gotten messages from both PRA and PBI, and yes they are two different agencies, that state that I am exempt form the ECC with an SRRV.

However still noting on an official web site that explicitly states that. Nothing on an official letterhead. As we all know even with an explicit statement, often an official will have an idea and not let facts sway him from his position.

The Philippines is not at all unique in that.


Has any SRRV holder left the country after more than 6 months? 
What were your experiences? 

I may be reading too much into this but even for an engineer I am kind of known for being anal retentive about some things. lol


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

After worrying about this it was a straight forward process to exit the country. I just showed my passport at the exit booth and was asked if I had my card. (The visa is in the passport and shows indefinite while the card demonstrates that I am current on my fees.)

On return all I did was show my passport.


----------

